# Views on America/American people



## Cosmos (Oct 11, 2016)

Non-American Kiwis, what are the views on the United States and the American people as a whole in your countries? It seems as though the view of us is predominately negative, although I'm hoping that that negativity is aimed at the actions of our government and not at us as a whole.


----------



## Cheap Sandals (Oct 12, 2016)

Negativity mixed with envy for your material wealth.

Edit: the negativity is towards the government not the people. American people have a reputation for being friendly and generous. The American government is mocked and derided.


----------



## Fougaro (Oct 12, 2016)

Cosmos said:


> Non-American Kiwis, what are the views on the United States and the American people as a whole in your countries? It seems as though the view of us is predominately negative, although I'm hoping that that negativity is aimed at the actions of our government and not at us as a whole.


If your media, your political elite and the pop culture are anything to go by, I'd say you burgers are pretty exceptional, even more so than the Japs.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 12, 2016)

America is a damn fine country. The majority of my countrymen have positive opinions about it and many travel there for tourism and/or to study abroad.
It has its flaws but it's a great country overall.


----------



## Autistic Illuminati (Oct 12, 2016)

In France we tend to see the typical american as the guy who is alway over the top, with no moderation, but friendly.


----------



## Disgusted Face Hold (Oct 12, 2016)

Mujaheddin here.

Throughout the last 8 years, and with the numerous convos I had with Europeans and non-Europeans alike, the general consensus among people outside the Anglosphere is that the USA is, like Trump begrudgingly admitted, a third world country.

Tick off the list: 63 percent white population and still decreasing on a rapid rate, most big cities are literally worse than Africa, it is a non self sufficient country in most aspects, whites aren't breeding because they and their offspring get taxxed just for existing, and American population in general is downright apathetic and uninterested in doing anything to anything about the fact they're being systematically wiped by their own government; they would prefer to resign themselves to stuffing down GMO food and having aspartame, fluoride, and 5 other drugs in their body every day, seeing as they are essentially self-genocidal at this point.

As for the government, the nutshell of Barry Obama's legacy is that he'll be remembered as the most corrupt and inept president of America in history. That is, assuming that he'll even be remembered at all, considering that his sole reason for existing is to serve as a surrogate black friend of white shitlibs.


----------



## El Garbage (Oct 12, 2016)

Americans are considered fat, stupid, fanatically religious, wasteful, environmentally unfriendly gun nuts, who spend their time driving circles in their pick-up trucks while shooting in the air.

This coming from a country where prayer is taught at school, cars got catalytic converters 20 years later than in the US, and a simple law about improved sewage treatment enabled far-right populists to rise into power.


----------



## DuskEngine (Oct 12, 2016)

Their money's good.


----------



## Enclave Supremacy (Oct 12, 2016)

In the UK I find them better than they were perhaps a decade ago. Mostly young people don't think about this kind of thing now since we're all the same now and national borders are just inconveniences in the way of people's holidays.

Firstly, I wager that most of the people I talk too think of America as whites and blacks. We know that Latinos are thing, but in most people's subconscious America is white and black, and largely on the east coast. 

The common consensus is that Americans are overly patriotic and religious, which is regarded with quaint deference or scorn. The quaintness isn't really negative, it's just seen as something of a performance or a show .  Like I've just watched the video of them taking down the Confederate Flag from the South Carolina Capitol Building where people were chanting USA and, apparently, some women was saying "Thank You Jesus". That's _very_ American as-far as far as my acquaintances seem to think; we think it's all very quaint but around that level we're thinking "Fuck me these guys are weird". 

Other thoughts are also that Americans are loud, overly-excitable and overly-friendly. I remember my housemate went to New York and came back telling me how the people at tills and stuff were so friendly that is comes across as patronising and forced. And I remember we had some Americans over in our workshop once and Christ, every other word out of these people was "um" or "err" or some type of filler-word. Oh and chasers after a shot are a ridiculous concept as-well.

Your alright, and pretty much every commoner in the UK wants to "do America" at some-point, but people can get weirded out by some of it. Like it you stuck a Brit in a group of Yanks I imagine it would become awkward.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 12, 2016)

Enclave Supremacy said:


> Other thoughts are also that Americans are loud, overly-excitable and overly-friendly. I remember my housemate went to New York and came back telling me how the people at tills and stuff were so friendly that is comes across as patronising and forced.



That's somewhat ironic, since Americans consider New Yorkers the rudest people in the country.  They actually aren't (Bostonians just as one example are far ruder), but they're known for being brusque and rude, especially service job people.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 12, 2016)

We're number one. Fuck all you communist sons of bitches.


----------



## Enclave Supremacy (Oct 12, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> That's somewhat ironic, since Americans consider New Yorkers the rudest people in the country.  They actually aren't (Bostonians just as one example are far ruder), but they're known for being brusque and rude, especially service job people.



Well this was at those big famous stores, Macy's or the one Rachel worked at in Friends. So their probably told to act extra friendly, it's just not in a way that any shopkeeper in Britain would act "extra friendly" if they were asked too. If your in some little corner shop then they're probably not like that.


----------



## pozilei (Oct 12, 2016)

A lot of people take issue with American politics. Yknow, getting involved in conflicts and wars and then more or less ignoring the aftermath.

When it comes to actual American people: I agree with a lot of what @Enclave Supremacy said. Overly patriotic and very religious (somewhat ironic given that a lot of mainland Europe is overtly either Catholic, Protestant or Orthodox but alas). But especially when it comes to the patriotism people view Americans as really full of themselves. Like they think they're the only ones in the world that have rights or democracy.

There might be a fair amount of negativity going around but realistically, when it would come down to who you'd want to be your foreign neighbor most people here would probably prefer an American to most other continents.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 12, 2016)

pozilei said:


> Like they think they're the only ones in the world that have rights or democracy.


We are. Other countries that supposedly have rights are arresting people for Facebook posts.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 12, 2016)

Enclave Supremacy said:


> Well this was at those big famous stores, Macy's or the one Rachel worked at in Friends. So their probably told to act extra friendly, it's just not in a way that any shopkeeper in Britain would act "extra friendly" if they were asked too. If your in some little corner shop then they're probably not like that.



Yes, American friendliness is pretty off putting. I grew up on a co-owned RAF / American Air Force base, so it's interesting to see the difference between the two cultures. I'm often seen as too standoffish for Americans and too boisterious for Brits!


----------



## Sc4rface (Oct 12, 2016)

In northern Europe, American foreign policy suffers from the plumber syndrome. The wars and other massive fuck ups get the attention but because stuff like the UN and international treaties and global military reaction capability have always been there, people take them for granted and don't notice that for all it's faults, the US pretty much guarantees the current global order and keeps fuckhead nations like Russia and China somewhat in check.

On the domestic policy side, people consider it eternally puzzling that Americans go on and on about how great they are but can't figure out stuff that's considered really basic here, like public healthcare and education that, if nothing else, produces a practically 100% literacy rate.

As for the people... The image is equally divided. I'd say that if challenged to think about Americans seriously, most people would say they are on average hard working, affluent and friendly (in a way too loud, excessive and  fake way, but that's just because cultures contrast hard in this regard). However, the particular examples that tend to surface in media as 'stereotypical Americans" more often than not are the sort of people who could die happy if they could first shoot an abortion doctor with a Bible.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Oct 12, 2016)

Non-Americans who are jealous should remember who keeps the Russians away from their breed "that ain't going to study war no more".


----------



## Enclave Supremacy (Oct 12, 2016)

Jon-Kacho said:


> We are. Other countries that supposedly have rights are arresting people for Facebook posts.



Yeah well, that's not the same as democracy is it? A lot of us don't understand your electoral system and the almost codified duopoly of it; over here voting for a third-party is an option and we have the equivalent of a Presidential Debate every week at "Prime Minister's Questions". 



Spoiler: Off-topic



It's not like most people here are happy with the situation either, you just don't hear about the people who complain. Most British people are actually incredibly crude and analogous with your white trash. Most people in your average British pub wouldn't know what misogyny is, much less why people are getting arrested for it.

Even the most liberal, genuinely apolitical, Brits I know will say "She only got that because she's a women" or "Black people are some of the most racist people I know". I really don't know anyone who doesn't tell off-colour humour, and these are people I work with rather than have selected out. There are no sacred cows. It's just the usual lying media that pretends we don't. Fuck me, Trumps recent "scandelous" quote could probably be attributed to over half of Britain's young men - chalked up as "just bants mate".


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 12, 2016)

Enclave Supremacy said:


> Yeah well, that's not the same as democracy is it? A lot of us don't understand your electoral system and the almost codified duopoly of it; over here voting for a third-party is an option and we have the equivalent of a Presidential Debate every week at "Prime Minister's Questions".








Is this what your ballots look like? How quaint. In November when I vote for president I also have to vote on like 10 other offices at the state, county, and city level, and 41 propositions. I don't know how many things you vote on or how often but I'd venture a guess that we have a lot more democracy here.


----------



## Sc4rface (Oct 12, 2016)

Jon-Kacho said:


> I don't know how many things you vote on or how often but I'd venture a guess that we have a lot more democracy here.


----------



## Purple People Eater (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm interested in what non-americans think about the flag pledge being said every day in schools. Growing up I had always thought every country had some version of this, but america is one of the only countries that does this (alongside north korea, for example). It's not legally mandatory but I've seen teachers tear into students (and been torn into myself) for not standing and pledging. Personally I started finding it a bit creepy in high school, everyone participating in this zombie-like chant without wondering what it means.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 12, 2016)

Purple People Eater said:


> I'm interested in what non-americans think about the flag pledge being said every day in schools. Growing up I had always thought every country had some version of this, but america is one of the only countries that does this (alongside north korea, for example). It's not legally mandatory but I've seen teachers tear into students (and been torn into myself) for not standing and pledging. Personally I started finding it a bit creepy in high school, everyone participating in this zombie-like chant without wondering what it means.



I didn't say it for a while just to be an edgelord and nobody did anything.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Oct 12, 2016)

I have encountered many people who often disparage our *GREAT NATION *on the onlines, and I divide them into three categories:


Russians, or the inhabitants of former Soviet satellite states. This is a military/nationalistic/Cold War rivalry thing, though it's gotten significantly more angry since our dumbass response to the Crimea's merger with the Federation. 
Europeans, who genuinely dislike us because of our bad healthcare, our boorish manners, etc.  However, I'll point out : A.) Most Americans, due to either pre-war immigration or post-war marriages, are of European descent in some way, shape or form. B. ) lol you don't have a sickle and hammer on your flags because of us.
And self-loathing Americans.


----------



## Sc4rface (Oct 12, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> Most Americans, due to either pre-war immigration or post-war marriages, are of European descent in some way, shape or form


This is another American thing I think few Europeans get: claiming to be a proud American but still being able to simultaneously claim to also be Italian or Polish or whatever because a couple of your ancestors emigrated from there a century ago.


----------



## El Garbage (Oct 13, 2016)

Purple People Eater said:


> I'm interested in what non-americans think about the flag pledge being said every day in schools.


It's seen as a typical example of anglo-christian white nationalism and considered fairly creepy. Of course, we were on the losing side of WW2, and nationalist thought has been forbidden since then.


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Oct 13, 2016)

Individually, Americans can be decent or awful. As anyone from anywhere can be. But as a collective, Americans tend to be ignorant of anything not related to America. And tend to be ignorant even of their own country. Ignorance, Apathy, and insincerity are the three words that immediately come to mind. Having lived in the USA for half my life, it allows me to have a pretty stark comparison to my native Australia.


----------



## Savryc (Oct 13, 2016)

You're weird as fuck but at least you aren't Islams/Continental Eurotrash


----------



## Cosmos (Oct 13, 2016)

Harakudoshi said:


> Ignorance, Apathy, and insincerity are the three words that immediately come to mind.



That describes basically everyone though, not just Americans.


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Oct 13, 2016)

Cosmos said:


> That describes basically everyone though, not just Americans.


Well we're speaking in stereotypical views, rather than truths. 
And the stereotype is Americans are as I described. We don't call em seppos/septic tanks for nothing.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 13, 2016)

America is the best country


----------



## Florence (Oct 13, 2016)

According to people I know, Americans are all racists who carry guns everywhere, support Donald Trump, and are intellectually inferior to us educated Brits.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 13, 2016)

I've heard criticisms of how prudish Americans are (yet are lax with gruesome violence), and how much Americans coddle kids despite the older "out at 18" tradition.

Someone from Russia once said the popular view of Americans there is that of lazy burger eaters.


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 13, 2016)

The US government is universally hated in Hungary.

The Right wing people think it and the EU is like a worse Soviet Union, a giant international bully, still holding a grudge for WW1-2. To them the US goverment is Soviet (European)Union 2.0

The Left wingers think its a vile capitalistic blackmailing monster and still hold a grudge over the collapse of the Soviet union. To them the US goverment is Nazi Germany 2.0

This amounts for 90% of the population. 5% is too dumb to know what USA is (gypsies), 5% is the very rich liberals who like it sometimes, but other times complain that its too mean to those poor little (insert big liberal issue here).

The US people are a more... divided topic. There is no overt hate for American civilians, but there is a kind of condescension that is universal.

Americans are viewed:
boorish, innocently ignorant and extremely stupid
overly liberal or overly patriotic
overly atheistic or overly religious
gun crazy or too tolerant and decadent

However they are viewed as better than west Europeans due to Republicans, who are generally considered "all right if they shut up about how great Murrika is" .  If a conversation is stuck up, Republicans and Hungarians generally get along well enough. It is just hard to get that conversation going.

They also are generally better than western europeans when it comes to being housebroken and lewd in public, and few accuse them of overt hostility.
Its not that we view them as evil, just as bumbling idiots, like little children. You are not mad at them for they know no better.

"Horror stories" of Americans abound about them acting in a very harmless but exceptional manner. In an interesting turn, horror stories about Japanese who don't know how to operate doors which do not open by sensor but need an old style doorknob to be turned are also present.

This is a fairly recent phenomenon, as during Soviet times in the 50-60s, US was seen as a land of great power and great wealth. However recent US politics and cultural changes are not to our Lovecraftian liking, and we get to meet actual American tourists rather than tales of how everything is golden in US.

On the Flag pledge, I am personally totally fine with it and I assume most of us would be.

Things like it were mandatory during the Communist era daily.  Now we got huge celebrations on nationalistic holidays. These are very gravely stressed, but are relatively few in number. I guess the difference is between the local few big doses and the US little doses of patriotism but you get it every day.

Most of us value forwardness and utter honesty in our talk. We hate political correctness and foreigners ordering us around. The formality of Asian states is also something we like and share, but it is not that necessary. That is why we love Trump so much, his "in your face" attitude, in our culture, resonates very strongly with a message of honour and reliability and truthfulness, even to those of us who know Trump is neither of those. This is why we also hate political correctness and "muh divursity!" , and have no guilt in us at all.

It is important to stress that our problem with US culture is recent. We would most likely get on splendidly with Americans who lived half a century ago. With Russia's turn towards christian conservatism and the US's turn to atheistic liberalism, our world has became upside down. Our old nemesis is now displaying old US virtues, and the US is displaying the old soviet sins.
We also do not get the US "offense is a crime" thing. In the capital you can see Christmas trees and Jewish Hanukkah celebration statues all over the place, and both groups tolerate the other instead of nobody being allowed to celebrate their holiday. If you are offended by trees or menoras, grow a thicker skin.

I am generally more positive towards Americans than most of my kinsmen due to the fact that I love McDonalds and their entertainment industry.

Thing like furries, bronies , otherkin and the like are something 99% of Hungarians do not know of. Would they know such things, their opinion would worsen greatly.

We also have a quiet pride about "white culture" that we earned with almost all inventions and scientific discoveries, industrial revolutions being made by whites for most of history's course. It is not the KKK type of hatred, but something I can best describe as a knowledge of betterness based on historical fact. This makes the "whites bad" western narrative so stupid for us.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 13, 2016)

Purple People Eater said:


> I'm interested in what non-americans think about the flag pledge being said every day in schools. Growing up I had always thought every country had some version of this, but america is one of the only countries that does this (alongside north korea, for example). It's not legally mandatory but I've seen teachers tear into students (and been torn into myself) for not standing and pledging. Personally I started finding it a bit creepy in high school, everyone participating in this zombie-like chant without wondering what it means.


If you don't like our flag you can get out.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Oct 13, 2016)

as someone that has lived in georgia their whole life, what do non americans think of the south specifically?


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 14, 2016)

Cosmos said:


> That describes basically everyone though, not just Americans.


Americans also have the tendency to superimpose and/or attempt to force their habits and beliefs on to other cultures...


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 14, 2016)

MetallicTunes said:


> I agree with the racist part (at least closet racists). I've heard so many "I'm not racist, I have black friends" shit from white people and yet they still say "Nigga" lol.


Tell us more about how you think all White people are racist.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 14, 2016)

MetallicTunes said:


> I agree with the racist part (at least closet racists). I've heard so many "I'm not racist, I have black friends" shit from white people and yet they still say "Nigga" lol.


Nigga wat?


----------



## millais (Oct 14, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> The US government is universally hated in Hungary.
> 
> The Right wing people think it and the EU is like a worse Soviet Union, a giant international bully, still holding a grudge for WW1-2. To them the US goverment is Soviet (European)Union 2.0
> 
> ...



Are Hungarians still angry at USA because we didn't give you any help in the 1956 revolt against USSR? In American history education, they teach us that we kind of betrayed Hungary because CIA and American propaganda radio in Europe were encouraging Hungarians to fight the Soviets and lying that NATO would intervene in support of the uprising.


----------



## Disgusted Face Hold (Oct 14, 2016)

Cosmos said:


> That describes basically everyone though, not just Americans.



Deflection. USA is the only country in which the majority of the population resorts to a daily and hideous overreliance on antidrepressants and god knows how many substances they have on their system.

https://www.rt.com/op-edge/359564-us-depressed-country-world/

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/16/magazine/generation-adderall-addiction.html?_r=0


----------



## DuskEngine (Oct 14, 2016)

Disgusted Face Hold said:


> Deflection. USA is the only country in which the majority of the population resorts to a daily and hideous overreliance on antidrepressants and god knows how many substances they have on their system.
> 
> https://www.rt.com/op-edge/359564-us-depressed-country-world/
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/16/magazine/generation-adderall-addiction.html?_r=0



the US doesn't have nearly the highest rates of usage for alcohol, tobacco, cannabis, opiates, or any other drugs you could name. Many of them are higher than they are in other developed countries to be certain, but there aren't nearly as many heroin users (proportionately) as there are in Afghanistan for example. Even France has a higher per capita psychiatric pill usage than the US.


----------



## millais (Oct 14, 2016)

US is one of very few countries where it is legal for pharmaceutical companies to advertise both prescription and OTC drugs on television, in print media, and on radio, so it is natural that drug use is higher as a result


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Oct 14, 2016)

I met a few Americans, they were alright. The best kind of Americans are the kind who come to Portugal and spend a lot of money.


----------



## DangerousGas (Oct 14, 2016)

America (when taken as a nominally cohesive whole) is generally seen as a self-absorbed jingoistic and ridiculously myopic country that is only in the position it's in as a result of the good fortune surrounding its inception. Americans, typically, are people, just like any other.


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 14, 2016)

millais said:


> Are Hungarians still angry at USA because we didn't give you any help in the 1956 revolt against USSR? In American history education, they teach us that we kind of betrayed Hungary because CIA and American propaganda radio in Europe were encouraging Hungarians to fight the Soviets and lying that NATO would intervene in support of the uprising.



A few are still angry, but the more educated people just see that it was not possible for the US to help, and the more traditional ones know that the US was never our ally and thus had no interest in helping us. The only nation we would rely on to help us is Poland, whom with such things are mutual.



timecop said:


> as someone that has lived in georgia their whole life, what do non americans think of the south specifically?



As with Republicans, the southern ones are usually seen as "better" by those of us who know the difference. We are kinda like Texas, except no guns and no KKK, no money and unfortunately no Chuck Norris! Of course are not fondest of rednecks, but the "southern gentleman" style people are looked up to.

The rule of thumb is, if you are like the cartoon character Stan Smith from American Dad, you can have a grand time here as long as you don't chant "US KICKS EVERYBODY IN THE ASS" all the time. The tradition of being very polite to guests is strong here, so a few passing mentions of above is looked over.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Oct 14, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> As with Republicans, the southern ones are usually seen as "better" by those of us who know the difference. We are kinda like Texas, except no guns and no KKK, no money and unfortunately no Chuck Norris! Of course are not fondest of rednecks, but the "southern gentleman" style people are looked up to.
> 
> The rule of thumb is, if you are like the cartoon character Stan Smith from American Dad, you can have a grand time here as long as you don't chant "US KICKS EVERYBODY IN THE ASS" all the time. The tradition of being very polite to guests is strong here, so a few passing mentions of above is looked over.



while you do have the occasional hick or wannabe thug where i'm at, most of the people i've met are very friendly - southern hospitality is certainly prevalent. rednecks can also be fun to be around, if you're into drinking.
a close friend of mine is of hungarian descent, and i am interested in visiting the country at some point.


----------



## OedipusHex (Oct 14, 2016)

We don't have that much kkk in Texas. I've met a few, but not at all anything close to common. More fed informants in it than actual kkk, for that matter, when you find any.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 14, 2016)

We like Americans because it's fun to give them terrible advice that will get them seriously injured or killed in the outback and they always believe it. Sometimes they die because of it lol.

This one is harmless but it's also fun to tell them they have to get another person to pee on them to stop a jellyfish sting from killing them.


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 14, 2016)

timecop said:


> while you do have the occasional hick or wannabe thug where i'm at, most of the people i've met are very friendly - southern hospitality is certainly prevalent. rednecks can also be fun to be around, if you're into drinking.
> a close friend of mine is of hungarian descent, and i am interested in visiting the country at some point.



Southern hospitality should go down well and remember, when meeting formally, politeness is very, very valued. In friendly circles, not so much.

Basically its like Lovecraft's America, just with slightly less (or at least much less violent) racism. And wages 20-25% of what you make in the US.


----------



## OedipusHex (Oct 14, 2016)

The violent racism in America is primarily black on white.


----------



## Mason Verger (Oct 14, 2016)

The only country in the world that has any cultural impact on us(U.S. of fucking A!) currently is Japan, and that's only because our weird fucking millennials like to jerk off to their cartoons. Doubly ironic since that's the only country in the world we actively considered wiping out..

Stop whinning and make better movies, then maybe we'll pay attention to who your prime minister is..


----------



## DuckSucker (Oct 19, 2016)

millais said:


> US is one of very few countries where it is legal for pharmaceutical companies to advertise both prescription and OTC drugs on television, in print media, and on radio, so it is natural that drug use is higher as a result


Well some people just wanna have a lot of fun and be cool and have fun with other  people and make other people laugh. Alcohol use is a result of that. Weed is still illegal here for whatever reason.

Adderall does actually calm you down the same way getting drunk does, but people have some moral bullshit stigma against it. It makes you a sperg but evens your thought processes out. Even if youre a "zombie" youre more like to take things in stride, you can deal with shit without going all exceptional person retarded. Even if it is wrong, what does it hurt?


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 19, 2016)

DuckSucker said:


> Adderall does actually calm you down the same way getting drunk does, but people have some moral bullshit stigma against it. It makes you a sperg but evens your thought processes out.



That's a paradoxical effect generally seen by people who actually have it prescribed for ADD/ADHD.  People who respond to it normally get high just like with any other amphetamine.  Part of the problem with prescribing it to kids is that if they actually need it, they generally don't enjoy it, but they can sell it to people who do.  And if they don't need it, congratulations, you just unnecessarily prescribed a highly addictive drug to a child.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Nov 2, 2016)

America is a good country with poor leadership and an identity crisis that only gets worse as years go by.

Like all great empires, it's gotta collapse at some point. The struggle for resources leads to the rise and fall of nations: only in 2016 the struggle is much more hidden from our view. We no longer struggle for the bare necessities; rather, we struggle to gain what is meant to sustain us on a much greater level: energy 

The United States has an over-reliance on oil that it can't gain on it's own, it has to rely on foreign powers and this risky reliance on outside factors has proven to be the downfall of many great countries in the past.

But at the end of the day I'm just some retard what do I know.


----------



## Locksnap (Nov 2, 2016)

bunch of fags


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Nov 2, 2016)

Harakudoshi said:


> Individually, Americans can be decent or awful. As anyone from anywhere can be. But as a collective, Americans tend to be ignorant of anything not related to America. And tend to be ignorant even of their own country. Ignorance, Apathy, and insincerity are the three words that immediately come to mind. Having lived in the USA for half my life, it allows me to have a pretty stark comparison to my native Australia.


Also, yeah this pretty much. Americentrism is a very real thing.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Nov 2, 2016)

I will buy out America. Soon all the McDonalds will only have chopsticks.


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Nov 2, 2016)

Something I've noticed is that most non-Americans secretly want to be Americans. They say America is awful as they drink their American coffee, surf the Internet on their American phone, wear American branded clothes, use American slang, and watch American films and television and listen to American music. And many of them want to move to America or go to an American school. It's been like that since the end of WW2 as America was able the benefits of not having been ripped apart firsthand by the war. 

Everyone's a hypocrite. Wish the world was still UK-centric, but it isn't the 1890s anymore so here we are.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 2, 2016)

Harakudoshi said:


> Something I've noticed is that most non-Americans secretly want to be Americans. They say America is awful as they drink their American coffee, surf the Internet on their American phone, wear American branded clothes, use American slang, and watch American films and television and listen to American music. And many of them want to move to America or go to an American school. It's been like that since the end of WW2 as America was able the benefits of not having been ripped apart firsthand by the war.
> 
> Everyone's a hypocrite. Wish the world was still UK-centric, but it isn't the 1890s anymore so here we are.



Those that do not want to be Americans do not usually interact with them much. I don't either but Chris's sweet tardmilk have lead me here.

Those that go to US are usually the european version of the Apple hipster liberal tard stereotype, and want to make themselves even more special. They basically "we are like americans totally, just better cause we are not from there" in a rather hypocritical way. These are the same folks who want to haul Israel over the coals for being not tolerant enough.


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Nov 2, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> Those that do not want to be Americans do not usually interact with them much. I don't either but Chris's sweet tardmilk have lead me here.
> 
> Those that go to US are usually the european version of the Apple hipster liberal tard stereotype, and want to make themselves even more special. They basically "we are like americans totally, just better cause we are not from there" in a rather hypocritical way. These are the same folks who want to haul Israel over the coals for being not tolerant enough.


It's bloody annoying. I was dragged into this country kicking and screaming, and I cannot fathom why my countrymen would want to come of their own volition. Every time another Aussie says 'ass' and 'dude' and makes fun of someone for not being a success in life, a part of my soul dies.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 2, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> Those that do not want to be Americans do not usually interact with them much. I don't either but Chris's sweet tardmilk have lead me here.
> 
> Those that go to US are usually the european version of the Apple hipster liberal tard stereotype, and want to make themselves even more special. They basically "we are like americans totally, just better cause we are not from there" in a rather hypocritical way. These are the same folks who want to haul Israel over the coals for being not tolerant enough.


That's because Hungary is a former commie shithole, and not a fun shithole like Poland (which is actually the European version of Texas) or historically significant enough to many Americans because honestly we never received many Hungarian immigrants. We got loads of Poles, Germans, French, Scots, Irishmen, Italians, Scandies, Finns, Greeks, and Czechs, but not many Hungarians, at least in my area of the country. Usually us burgers who go to Europe on pleasure visits tend to stick to France, Ireland, and the UK, also occasionally Spain for some reason, probably because they are not former commie shitholes. 

I'm the weird motherfucker though, as my dream Europe trip is a tour of the Hanseatic League cities.


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Nov 2, 2016)

Techpriest said:


> That's because Hungary is a former commie shithole, and not a fun shithole like Poland (which is actually the European version of Texas) or historically significant enough to many Americans because honestly we never received many Hungarian immigrants. We got loads of Poles, Germans, French, Scots, Irishmen, Italians, Scandies, Finns, Greeks, and Czechs, but not many Hungarians, at least in my area of the country. Usually us burgers who go to Europe on pleasure visits tend to stick to France, Ireland, and the UK, also occasionally Spain for some reason, probably because they are not former commie shitholes.
> 
> I'm the weird motherfucker though, as my dream Europe trip is a tour of the Hanseatic League cities.


Hungary only matters for the Hungaroring racing circuit. And is only historically relevant because that was the first international racing event held behind the Iron Curtain back in 1986.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 2, 2016)

Harakudoshi said:


> Hungary only matters for the Hungaroring racing circuit. And is only historically relevant because that was the first international racing event held behind the Iron Curtain back in 1986.


Huh, the more you know. I wonder why they didn't hold it in like, Czechoslovakia or Poland though. Those seem a bit more logical places for it at least to me.


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Nov 2, 2016)

Techpriest said:


> Huh, the more you know. I wonder why they didn't hold it in like, Czechoslovakia or Poland though. Those seem a bit more logical places for it at least to me.


Hungary was the only one willing to pony up the money I believe. And probably was the least likely for the teams to get robbed.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 2, 2016)

Emigration is usually frowned upon here unless its an absolute choice between life and death like being a Jew during WW2.
Most of the liberals who do go usually go to the UK to pester the poor Britons, who really dislike it. I can't blame them, liberals are always annoying no matter where are they from.

It may be a poor shithole but currently its rather safe.
I can walk down the streets without having to fear kebabs, dindus and other malcontents, seeing white faces all around.
I would not trade those for a US paygrade. Rather safe poverty than dangerous richness.

They held it here most likely because the grip of communism lessened here most during the late days of the Soviet Union.



Harakudoshi said:


> Hungary was the only one willing to pony up the money I believe. And probably was the least likely for the teams to get robbed.



Or that, see my points above.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 2, 2016)

Harakudoshi said:


> Hungary was the only one willing to pony up the money I believe. And probably was the least likely for the teams to get robbed.


Well, the Hungarian economy was always the least shit of the commie shitholes due to the guy in charge not being as much of a massive dickhead as the usual Stalinist types the Soviets liked to have the 'people' elect.



Male Idiot said:


> Emigration is usually frowned upon here unless its an absolute choice between life and death like being a Jew during WW2.
> Most of the liberals who do go usually go to the UK to pester the poor Britons, who really dislike it. I can't blame them, liberals are always annoying no matter where are they from.


Is this sort of a long standing thing, or more of a recent cultural expression (because I doubt the Communist government would have wanted people emigrating from Hungary) because when I'm talking about ethnic immigrants here, I generally am talking about the ethnicities of those who immigrated back in the 1800's though we've got a growing Ethiopian and Ukrainian sort of background in my area from recent immigrants



> It may be a poor shithole but currently its rather safe.
> I can walk down the streets without having to fear kebabs, dindus and other malcontents, seeing white faces all around.
> I would not trade those for a US paygrade. Rather safe poverty than dangerous richness.
> 
> ...


Geez, you're really a positive person huh.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 2, 2016)

Techpriest said:


> Well, the Hungarian economy was always the least shit of the commie shitholes due to the guy in charge not being as much of a massive dickhead as the usual Stalinist types the Soviets liked to have the 'people' elect.



There were 3 commie dictators here.

The first was Bela Kun, who ruled in 1919. He was a butcher. He was chased away.
The second was Rákosi Mátyás (Matthew) who was less crazy than Kun, and ruled from 45 to 56. He was revolutioned away.
The third and János (James) Kádár 56-88, who was much less bloody than your usual dictator. The people were rather well of under him. There was almost total public and job security, but the latter, accompanied by bad communistic industry management, put us in western foreign debt. He retired and died of old age, something few dictators manage to pull off.

Kádár was also the only non-Jewish dictator. The fact that the Jewish ones were so bloody butchers caused a very stubborn and deep antisemitic feeling in the general population.

Horthy and Kádár are usually viewed as the second coming of Jesus by their respective right and left wing Hungarians.

To be frank they both are controversial people who can not be easily judged to be good or evil if one looks at the facts objectively.

Kádár was not bloody. He kept the people safe at great cost to the economy. He was a Soviet slavemaster, but one who seldom used the whip, and we remember that.

Horthy was honourable. He refused to let German troops cross our borders to attack Poland and let Polish refugees through the borders. I don't think we ever wanted/got Polish land. We also sent Poland ammunition for free during the Polish-Soviet war between the two world wars. Horthy also was known to have once tried to stop the deportation, and he was certainly not hanged nor tried after the war, and was actually funded by Jewish people who were grateful. While he was a mild antisemite, he was an extremely rabid anti-communist.
Think of the "dead before red" people.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 2, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> Horthy was honourable. He refused to let German troops cross our borders to attack Poland and let Polish refugees through the borders. I don't think we ever wanted/got Polish land. We also sent Poland ammunition for free during the Polish-Soviet war between the two world wars. Horthy also was known to have once tried to stop the deportation, and he was certainly not hanged nor tried after the war, and was actually funded by Jewish people who were grateful. While he was a mild antisemite, he was an extremely rabid anti-communist.
> Think of the "dead before red" people.


You did, you got to occupy the bit of poland that had some of the Carpathian mountains in it.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 2, 2016)

Techpriest said:


> You did, you got to occupy the bit of poland that had some of the Carpathian mountains in it.



I'm afraid that was Ukraine, the Lower Carpathians I think.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 2, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> I'm afraid that was Ukraine, the Lower Carpathians I think.


No? That occupation happened in 1939, and you kept it. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungary_in_World_War_II#/media/File:TeritorialGainsHungary1920-41.svg


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 2, 2016)

Techpriest said:


> No? That occupation happened in 1939, and you kept it.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungary_in_World_War_II#/media/File:TeritorialGainsHungary1920-41.svg



None of those territories belong to Poland. Poland is the big one far up north. Maybe you mean Slovakia or Czechland?


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 2, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> None of those territories belong to Poland. Poland is the big one far up north. Maybe you mean Slovakia or Czechland?


Might have been part of Slovakia, yeah. I could have sworn it was a bit of Poland, but again, I could be very wrong.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 2, 2016)

Techpriest said:


> Might have been part of Slovakia, yeah. I could have sworn it was a bit of Poland, but again, I could be very wrong.



I think it was Slovakia or the Ukraine. Poland is basically the only country we can be depended on to like and support. We may swing back and forth with supporting US or Russia or Eu, but the Polandball is the one thing we don't stab in the back. Though having a common border with Poland was a wish.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 2, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> I think it was Slovakia or the Ukraine. Poland is basically the only country we can be depended on to like and support. We may swing back and forth with supporting US or Russia or Eu, but the Polandball is the one thing we don't stab in the back. Though having a common border with Poland was a wish.


Why didn't you side with them against the Nazi's though? Like, you could have seriously fucked up the flanking efforts through former Czechoslovakia


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 2, 2016)

Techpriest said:


> Why didn't you side with them against the Nazi's though? Like, you could have seriously fucked up the flanking efforts through former Czechoslovakia



Horthy was crazy anti soviet and thought we had a better chance against them with the Germans, and we were simply not strong enough to withstand the germans. It was seen as either join the Germans and get lots of territory back, or be forced to join the germans and not get territory back. We did try to hamper their invasion, but it was the most we could do.

Hitler was also not above giving our turf more to Slovakia and Romania, other nazi allies, if he was dissapoint with us. In the end it was most likely fear and not enough power to withstand Germany. You have to remember that the 66% of hungarian territory taken away was 99% of the industrial capacity and mineral wealth. That means we can not ever again maintain a war effort on our own since 1919. Best we can do is make infantry, but nothing that needs heavy industry. This country is forever dependant on V4 or German or Russian industry or at least materials. Us against Germany with its world class industry was not an option. Not than, not now, not ever unless tanks made out of flour become a thing. One of the greatest underestimated strengths of US and Russia is their mineral wealth.

We had worse than this fictional scenario:





This is another reason why we love Trump.

What we are now is basically farmland. Not as bad if one thinks of how much having oil gets you invaded. Buying our food is just better now than invading us for it, and we are content with that.

At least the current kebab crisis has really smoothed all that territory dispute down with Slovakia, Romania and Serbia. Nowdays the only disagreement we have with Poland is that we try to be pro Russia, while Poland is very anti-Russia, but we are smaller and terribly afraid of what happens if we offend Putin, and it makes the Eu bureuacrats reee so that's good too. But otherwise we are once against standing against EU+Kebab business together, and our PM said that we will veto any EU sanction to Poland.

A bit of autistic fun:


Spoiler: Huge images

























 https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/fd/3e/7f/fd3e7f2ad5c7274d37e2df44992d431c.png


----------



## Pikimon (Nov 2, 2016)

Disgusted Face Hold said:


> that the USA is a third world country.
> 
> most big cities are literally worse than Africa, it is a non self sufficient country in most aspects



Are you on crack


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 2, 2016)

Pikimon said:


> Are you on crack



He does have a point, I mean, look at Detroit...... why do you guys don't clean that mess up by the way?


----------



## Pikimon (Nov 2, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> He does have a point, I mean, look at Detroit...... why do you guys don't clean that mess up by the way?



Thats one city. Out of 19,429.

And thats without going into the recent recovery Detroit is going into, for example Detroit is no longer bankrupt and is developing its city core.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/13/magazine/the-post-post-apocalyptic-detroit.html


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Nov 3, 2016)

"Americans view Texas the way the rest of the world views Americans".

My take on it would be "Gringos view Texas the way the rest of the world views gringos" though.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey here we like Texas. Those of us who know what Texas is.... best America is Texas it got Chuck Norris the ranger!


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 3, 2016)

Germans are weirdly obsessed with Texas and cowboys and shit like that.


----------



## millais (Nov 3, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Germans are weirdly obsessed with Texas and cowboys and shit like that.


It can be traced back to the 19th century German author, Karl May, who visited St. Louis like once, and then wrote a billion best-selling German novels about cowboys and Indians, which were then turned into blockbuster Sauerkraut/Spaghetti Westerns on both sides of the Berlin Wall.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 3, 2016)

Spaghetti westerns best westerns!


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 3, 2016)

millais said:


> It can be traced back to the 19th century German author, Karl May, who visited St. Louis like once, and then wrote a billion best-selling German novels about cowboys and Indians, which were then turned into blockbuster Sauerkraut/Spaghetti Westerns on both sides of the Berlin Wall.


The funniest thing was he claimed to have been from Texas or to Texas or something and mentioned a lot of sand dunes.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Nov 3, 2016)

Techpriest said:


> The funniest thing was he claimed to have been from Texas or to Texas or something and mentioned a lot of sand dunes.


So he's responsible for this then?


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 3, 2016)

ICametoLurk said:


> So he's responsible for this then?


Yes, but without tanks or Jews sadly.


----------



## Infidel (Nov 3, 2016)

Americans like telling non-Americans (especially Europeans) that they're envious and hypocritical since we bash America while consuming American products and media. 
The thing is, we barely have any alternatives.

Media-wise, we have American standards shoved in our faces. Whether it's cartoons, teen movies, movies in general, we're given that as a standard and anything homegrown is either laughed at or considered a rarity. 
It can be small things like kids going to school on a yellow bus or celebrating Halloween/Thanksgiving, but it's there, at a small dose, and it goes on and on and on. 
It's not inherently a bad thing. American media is, first and foremost, made for Americans. It's the way the media is sold to us and then shoved down our throats that's a bother. 

Media aside, it's the whole 'everybody should think just like us' mentality and general lack of knowledge for cultural context. 
Since the 1st anniversary of the Nov. 13th Paris attacks is coming up, remember all the #FuckParis hashtags thrown about on Twitter/Tumblr? I mean, I get that it was started by BLM because they were angry a 'white' country stole the victim card for a day, but you get the idea. 

I could also mention how most African students I got to talk with at my university often expressed how embarassed and exasperated they were when it came to Black Americans (and Black Europeans who copy them)... But that falls under the 'I'm not raysus bc I have a Black friend' narrative, so I'll keep that for another day.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 3, 2016)

Yeah the few Nigerians I met here are totally more civilised than the niggos the US has. 

To be honest American entertainment is ... hard to match, simply because we do not have Hollywood level resources. We can't pull off something like the Lord of the Rings since we don't have enough shekels.


----------



## Infidel (Nov 3, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> To be honest American entertainment is ... hard to match, simply because we do not have Hollywood level resources. We can't pull off something like the Lord of the Rings since we don't have enough shekels.



It's all a matter of budget. Hollywood can afford to spend millions on movies while the rest of the world can't. Some would argue Japan has its own means but I don't know enough about the Japanese film industry. 

Art house movies are quite common in France, mainly because we have our fair share of pretentious film directors and Italian protégés (since the film industry in Italy is absolutely shocking). They want to take pride in how intricate and lyrical the writing in such movies are but they get shat on because 'too intellectual' 'too pretentious' 'not fun enough' and people will roll to watch the latest, I dunno, Michael Bay movie? 

I disgress. I think where I'm getting at is that everything that was symbolic of what made certain European countries' style, their identity _theirs i_s mocked and ridiculed, encouraged to die so we can all have this standardised media.

An example of this that I can think of immediately are the two Yves Saint-Laurent biopics. 
The first one was entirely French-made. Classic theatre actors, cinematography that was very eerie, greyish-beige here and there, a gentle pace and the life of the main character was rhythmed (?) by historical events that French viewers could relate to, and it did have that air of pretentious lyricism that moch french dramas have. 
The second one was French-made but with an American audience in mind. Two dreamboat French actors played the main characters, the cinematography was very flashy, fast-paced, very little concern for historical settings but the actors were hot and it wasn't deep, so... 

Needless to say, the second one was more popular. 



Spoiler: Here, have some trailers and see for yourself



First one, _Yves Saint-Laurent_





Second one,_ Saint-Laurent _








I won't keep going because I know I'm gonna ramble, but if anybody has questions, I'll gladly reply!


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 3, 2016)

Ah here we mostly just do low budget comedies. Its what we like and where we can excel most without the need for great Hollywood funding.

Some of the ideas were pretty novel, like the one which depicts a gay man "coming out of the closet" and falling in love with a woman. Pretty Tingle worthy.


----------



## Lorento (Nov 3, 2016)

In Britain, America is kind of like that cousin who you saw a lot as a kid, then he went away for years and then you find out one day that he ended up in prison for smuggling crack cocaine in his arsehole.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 3, 2016)

Lorento said:


> In Britain, America is kind of like that cousin who you saw a lot as a kid, then he went away for years and then you find out one day that he ended up in prison for smuggling crack cocaine in his arsehole.


true, would probably still bang tho.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Nov 3, 2016)

Either we like the USA or we don't have enough freedom and require some help.

Take your pick.


----------



## Too Many Crooks (Nov 3, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> It may be a poor shithole but currently its rather safe.
> I can walk down the streets without having to fear kebabs, dindus and other malcontents, seeing white faces all around.
> I would not trade those for a US paygrade. Rather safe poverty than dangerous richness.



Let me guess, you would cross the street in a panic if you saw a black person walking nearby.


----------



## Lorento (Nov 3, 2016)

Too Many Crooks said:


> Let me guess, you would cross the street in a panic if you saw a black person walking nearby.



I mean, personally when I see a darkie in the streets I pull out my Molotov Cocktails and start throwing.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 3, 2016)

Lorento said:


> In Britain, America is kind of like that cousin who you saw a lot as a kid, then he went away for years and then you find out one day that he ended up in prison for smuggling crack cocaine in his arsehole.



And Britain is like that crazy toothless uncle you had who suddenly disappeared from your life some time when you were a kid and nobody told you why but years later you found out it was for buggering little boys and you're glad you weren't one of them.


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 3, 2016)

Lorento said:


> I mean, personally when I see a darkie in the streets I pull out my Molotov Cocktails and start throwing.


I prefer to empty a TEC-9 at the welfare line.


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Nov 3, 2016)

Lorento said:


> In Britain, America is kind of like that cousin who you saw a lot as a kid, then he went away for years and then you find out one day that he ended up in prison for smuggling crack cocaine in his arsehole.


Still carrying a grudge over that whole Revolution thing?
Fourth of July, when the limeys cry.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 4, 2016)

Too Many Crooks said:


> Let me guess, you would cross the street in a panic if you saw a black person walking nearby.



It is wisest to cross the streets to be sure unless you know the person. If you want to prove me wrong, go live amongst gypsies for a little and see how stabbed you get in your sleep.


----------



## Marvin (Nov 4, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> It is wisest to cross the streets to be sure unless you know the person. If you want to prove me wrong, go live amongst gypsies for a little and see how stabbed you get in your sleep.


Man, Europe is fucked up.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 4, 2016)

Marvin said:


> Man, Europe is fucked up.



Its Gypsies man. They are like the goblins from Lord of the Rings. They usually only attack if they can corner someone with numerical superiority and luckily they only care about money. Not as bad as kebab.


----------



## Pikimon (Nov 4, 2016)

Too Many Crooks said:


> Let me guess, you would cross the street in a panic if you saw a black person walking nearby.



I'm pretty sure Eastern Europe hasn't had a black person since the 1920's when a Jazz band was kidnapped by gypsies along with the Romanian Treasury.


----------



## Marvin (Nov 4, 2016)

Pikimon said:


> I'm pretty sure Eastern Europe hasn't had a black person since the 1920's when a Jazz band was kidnapped by gypsies along with the Romanian Treasury.


Russia has the occasional black person. During the Soviet era, Moscow was the destination for ambitious college students in communist countries like Cuba.

That was the explanation I got when I was visiting Moscow, anyway.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 4, 2016)

There are a very few but they are all higher educated as Marvin explained. I generally paid them no heed but lately with BLM being a thing in the UK I'm starting to wonder if I should have to watch out for them.

And they are afraid of gypsies too.


----------



## Lurkette (Nov 4, 2016)

Marvin said:


> Russia has the occasional black person. During the Soviet era, Moscow was the destination for ambitious college students in communist countries like Cuba.
> 
> That was the explanation I got when I was visiting Moscow, anyway.



Amazingly I have something to add to the subject

I recently read a book called Black on Red by Robert Robinson. It was about a black American worker living in Moscow for 44 years, starting in 1930, at first willingly and then more and more against his will. He would be propped up as a "hero", and "refugee from American racism" nationally when it suited them, but rarely got promotions or medals or anything of actual note. He stayed to help financially support his mother back home though. Officially there was no racism in Russia, and he was told this multiple times by multiple people, but he himself experienced sneers, jealousy for his achievements (what little he had) and being "unwanted company" more often then not. Didn't get to finish it, but fascinating read. Especially with how frighteningly careful he had to be with what he said and did and who he associated with, so as to not piss of the wrong people, but also not agree to anything that was against his morals.


----------



## Infidel (Nov 4, 2016)

We actually have a fair share of black people where I live, actually.
If I don't count the rich actually-African kids who come for their studies, the diplomats and other people who are genuinely decent and well-educated (:powerlevel: I went to high-school with one of them, I mean, some would have called him an Uncle Tom or whatever on the basis that his parents were lawyers and he's in Harvard now)...

In France most of our non-white immigration comes from ex-colonies. Maghreb, Western/Central Africa, Vietnam, etc.
Apparently we're just allowed to sit down and take it as reparations for colonialism or whatever.

Most people wouldn't call black people the 'real problem' in Europe, since we're so focused on them ebil Moose Limbs.
I mean, I dunno, maybe the fact that France suffered three major terrorist attacks +dozens of racially motivated anti-white crimes in the past two years _might _be the reason people are starting to be super wary of these people.
Cause, get this, when an attack occurs, peoples' first reaction isn't to mourn the dead and find a culprit. It's to hope the shooter was white, and when (surprise surprise) they're not, you'll have the #NotAllMuslims tag trending on Twitter in the following half hour.







And, speaking about BLM, people have started whining about police brutality here as well... You know, knowing that French police are unarmed for the most part (I believe only one cop in ten is allowed to have a gun? Not sure, I'll look it up) 
It's almost as if these kids genuinely want to be oppressed so their shitty behaviour is 'justified'
¯\_(ツ)_/¯

As for the gypsies... That's another story entirely. They're mainly beggars around here.


----------



## Lorento (Nov 4, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> And Britain is like that crazy toothless uncle you had who suddenly disappeared from your life some time when you were a kid and nobody told you why but years later you found out it was for buggering little boys and you're glad you weren't one of them.





buffaloWildWings said:


> Still carrying a grudge over that whole Revolution thing?
> Fourth of July, when the limeys cry.



It's okay fam, when the Lizard Lady or Orange Hitler come to power, we'll gladly take you on as part of the United Kingdom once again; We might even give you the right to vote this time.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 4, 2016)

This is what we do as first reaction when terrorist attacks happen in the west.


----------



## Dr. Tremolo (Nov 4, 2016)

Marvin said:


> Russia has the occasional black person. During the Soviet era, Moscow was the destination for ambitious college students in communist countries like Cuba.
> 
> That was the explanation I got when I was visiting Moscow, anyway.


This is true, my grandma visited Moscow in the 1970s and she saw a whole train station of African students. Some African countries were pro-Soviet at the time (such as Mozambique) and the USSR would help them out like that, hoping to spread their influence.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr. Tremolo said:


> This is true, my grandma visited Moscow in the 1970s and she saw a whole train station of African students. Some African countries were pro-Soviet at the time (such as Mozambique) and the USSR would help them out like that, hoping to spread their influence.



And their students were much more acclimatized to western civilisation than US dindus. The problem is, you can't always tell them apart, though most of the time there is a neat trick.

Civilised African: Speaks English or X language without much of an accent. Dresses in a respectable fashion.  Generally well groomed.  Pretty much safe.
Apefrican American: Speaks broken English, Muddafugga ungawunga, wears tracksuit with jeans down to his ankles, is covered in more bling than a goldmine and is generally unkept. It wants to put muh dik in you.


----------



## Marvin (Nov 4, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> And their students were much more acclimatized to western civilisation than US dindus. The problem is, you can't always tell them apart, though most of the time there is a neat trick.
> 
> Civilised African: Speaks English or X language without much of an accent. Dresses in a respectable fashion.  Generally well groomed.  Pretty much safe.
> Apefrican American: Speaks broken English, Muddafugga ungawunga, wears tracksuit with jeans down to his ankles, is covered in more bling than a goldmine and is generally unkept. It wants to put muh dik in you.


American English is very detailed and diverse, based on centuries of immigration and migration patterns. US black English isn't indicative of intelligence any more than any other accent patterns are.

http://aschmann.net/AmEng/

This is an interesting study on US English pronunciation patterns.


----------



## Too Many Crooks (Nov 6, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> It is wisest to cross the streets to be sure unless you know the person. If you want to prove me wrong, go live amongst gypsies for a little and see how stabbed you get in your sleep.



No thanks, I don't wanna go to some commie shithole.



Male Idiot said:


> And their students were much more acclimatized to western civilisation than US dindus. The problem is, you can't always tell them apart, though most of the time there is a neat trick.
> 
> Civilised African: Speaks English or X language without much of an accent. Dresses in a respectable fashion.  Generally well groomed.  Pretty much safe.
> Apefrican American: Speaks broken English, Muddafugga ungawunga, wears tracksuit with jeans down to his ankles, is covered in more bling than a goldmine and is generally unkept. It wants to put muh dik in you.



 What's this shit? Are you writing fanfiction for The Turner Diaries now? Or did you reread Elliot Rodger's manifesto?


----------



## Techpriest (Nov 6, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> And their students were much more acclimatized to western civilisation than US dindus. The problem is, you can't always tell them apart, though most of the time there is a neat trick.
> 
> Civilised African: Speaks English or X language without much of an accent. Dresses in a respectable fashion.  Generally well groomed.  Pretty much safe.
> Apefrican American: Speaks broken English, Muddafugga ungawunga, wears tracksuit with jeans down to his ankles, is covered in more bling than a goldmine and is generally unkept. It wants to put muh dik in you.


I thought you couldn't get more stupid then you do something like this.


----------



## John Titor (Nov 6, 2016)

MademoisellePiggy said:


> Americans like telling non-Americans (especially Europeans) that they're envious and hypocritical since we bash America while consuming American products and media.
> The thing is, we barely have any alternatives.
> 
> Media-wise, we have American standards shoved in our faces. Whether it's cartoons, teen movies, movies in general, we're given that as a standard and anything homegrown is either laughed at or considered a rarity.
> ...


I'm kind of curious on how much American pop culture seeped into other countries. For example, Halloween. It has Britbong origins but do Brits import pumpkins for decoration or do they continue the tradition of using turnips? I know a guy in Brazil that was confused when a bunch of kids were asking for candy until he remembered the date.


----------



## Infidel (Nov 7, 2016)

John Titor said:


> I'm kind of curious on how much American pop culture seeped into other countries. For example, Halloween. It has Britbong origins but do Brits import pumpkins for decoration or do they continue the tradition of using turnips? I know a guy in Brazil that was confused when a bunch of kids were asking for candy until he remembered the date.



Everybody wants to be like the American Cool Kids(tm).
As I said in my original post, we see it on TV, in cartoons, in movies, so we're given this false sense of 'really missing out' when we see that our home country doesn't do it like America does. 
I just think is really sad and really stupid that our kids feel like that somehow.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Nov 7, 2016)

Too Many Crooks said:


> No thanks, I don't wanna go to some commie shithole.
> 
> 
> 
> What's this shit? Are you writing fanfiction for The Turner Diaries now? Or did you reread Elliot Rodger's manifesto?



When someone spends too much time on /pol/ the local autism starts to seep in a bit.

Probably just angry that dem damn dirty negroes just don't go back to Africa already


----------



## DuskEngine (Nov 7, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> I can walk down the streets without having to fear kebabs, dindus and other malcontents, seeing white faces all around.



Hungarians aren't white my man


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 8, 2016)

DuskEngine said:


> Hungarians aren't white my man



Nope we are pink. This is how properly white people look!

https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/25/b4/08/25b408334a2fc4fc85ff434fb3791c5e.jpg


----------



## friedshrimp (Nov 9, 2016)

Good media, great food, the people are pretty nice and friendly.

The libtards who try to put leftist policies ("all white people are slavers and murderers and torture innocent POC! if your show has white people in it it's racist even if it happens in a white country! #FuckParis!") in other countries that DON'T share same american history bother me, but weed-smoking rad left idiots exist in every country out there (even North korea), so it's not really an American issue.

Basically I echo most of what MissPiggy said.


----------



## Lorento (Nov 9, 2016)

Well, lets just say that the rest of the world's opinion of America at the moment can be summed up as 'What the Fuck?'


----------



## Lipitor (Nov 9, 2016)

Lorento said:


> Well, lets just say that the rest of the world's opinion of America at the moment can be summed up as 'What the Fuck?'


You were the one who told me Trump could win, while i was sitting there in disbelief this was real.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Nov 10, 2016)

Well, world... Let's hear it. Give us your views on America now, whilst also determining whether I drink a bleach martini or not, in fear that I'll be lynched in the streets for being a white CIS male.


----------



## Lorento (Nov 10, 2016)

Lipitor said:


> You were the one who told me Trump could win, while i was sitting there in disbelief this was real.




I'm not surprised, but people not following the election closely in the UK are absolutely shocked, mostly because they don't realise how hated Clinton is. Either way, our front page headlines today are absolutely amazing.


----------



## DuskEngine (Nov 10, 2016)

lol owned


----------



## John Titor (Nov 11, 2016)

Jon-Kacho said:


> If you don't like our flag you can get out.


Too many fucking stars. What's wrong with the original thirteen?


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 11, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> And their students were much more acclimatized to western civilisation than US dindus. The problem is, you can't always tell them apart, though most of the time there is a neat trick.
> 
> Civilised African: Speaks English or X language without much of an accent. Dresses in a respectable fashion.  Generally well groomed.  Pretty much safe.
> Apefrican American: Speaks broken English, Muddafugga ungawunga, wears tracksuit with jeans down to his ankles, is covered in more bling than a goldmine and is generally unkept. It wants to put muh dik in you.



You're so bad at racism you could make /pol/ cringe.


----------



## millais (Nov 11, 2016)

John Titor said:


> Too many fucking stars. What's wrong with the original thirteen?


The corporations making fabric stars have bribed and lobbied their way to the highest tiers of government.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 11, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> You're so bad at racism you could make /pol/ cringe.



Teach me senpai!


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 11, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> Teach me senpai!



Start by being white and not a pony-riding steppe monkey from the Urals.


----------



## Disgusted Face Hold (Nov 28, 2016)

Pikimon said:


> Are you on crack



Unlike you, I'm not a yank, so no. Also, your kind is 62% and still decreasing, and no amount of 24/7 forum handwringing on your part is gonna reverse that.

lol



Pikimon said:


> Thats one city. Out of 19,429.
> 
> And thats without going into the recent recovery Detroit is going into, for example Detroit is no longer bankrupt and is developing its city core.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/13/magazine/the-post-post-apocalyptic-detroit.html



Must be nice to have aspartame, fluoride, and 5 other drugs in their body every day 

https://twitter.com/hautedamn/status/766442356233019392

Besides which, gentrification can only take a majority non-white city so far, and at best, it only makes a central business district appealing to tourists and nothing else. Ask the residents of Charlotte how it worked out for them.


----------



## VortekPMD (Nov 28, 2016)

Lachlan Hunter McIntyre said:


> Something I've noticed is that most non-Americans secretly want to be Americans. They say America is awful as they drink their American coffee, surf the Internet on their American phone, wear American branded clothes, use American slang, and watch American films and television and listen to American music. And many of them want to move to America or go to an American school. It's been like that since the end of WW2 as America was able the benefits of not having been ripped apart firsthand by the war.
> 
> Everyone's a hypocrite. Wish the world was still UK-centric, but it isn't the 1890s anymore so here we are.



What American brands people are using because many American products are made in China.


----------



## Caesare (Nov 28, 2016)

VortekPMD said:


> What American brands people are using because many American products are made in China.




Well just because the Chinese screw in the nuts and bolts doesn't mean its not an American product. When you get your gas at a Shell station in California, the gas in your car came from a Shell station, which is in America, even though the firm is from the Netherlands.


----------



## VortekPMD (Nov 28, 2016)

Coleman Francis said:


> Well just because the Chinese screw in the nuts and bolts doesn't mean its not an American product. When you get your gas at a Shell station in California, the gas in your car came from a Shell station, which is in America, even though the firm is from the Netherlands.



I don't think that's the same. If he is talking about American products purely made in America, none come to mind for me. The closest is Apple and all their shit is Chinese made.


----------



## Caesare (Nov 28, 2016)

VortekPMD said:


> I don't think that's the same. If he is talking about American products purely made in America, none come to mind for me. The closest is Apple and all their shit is Chinese made.





In a way that's got some truth to it, though there are many, many products made here. It's just easier for these gigantic corporations to open factories and manufacturing centers in China where they have the advantage of being able to use slave labor.


----------



## WW 635 (Nov 28, 2016)

VortekPMD said:


> I don't think that's the same. If he is talking about American products purely made in America, none come to mind for me.


What about crack cocaine?


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 28, 2016)

Only America makes real deep fried butter.


----------



## Pikimon (Dec 1, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> And their students were much more acclimatized to western civilisation than US dindus. The problem is, you can't always tell them apart, though most of the time there is a neat trick.
> 
> Civilised African: Speaks English or X language without much of an accent. Dresses in a respectable fashion.  Generally well groomed.  Pretty much safe.
> Apefrican American: Speaks broken English, Muddafugga ungawunga, wears tracksuit with jeans down to his ankles, is covered in more bling than a goldmine and is generally unkept. It wants to put muh dik in you.



How many black people have you met?

And I mean like actually meet, not "scurried to other side of the street while thinking up things to shitpost on the Kiwi Farms".


----------



## Lackadaisy (Dec 2, 2016)

Pikimon said:


> How many black people have you met?
> 
> And I mean like actually meet, not "scurried to other side of the street while thinking up things to shitpost on the Kiwi Farms".



@Male Idiot lives in Hungary, so my guess is 0. He's certainly never met a Black American.


----------



## H3LLH4MM3R666 (Dec 4, 2016)

Most of my roommates have been black, but only the white ones had drug problems and stole from me.  

I've lived in four separate states and in terms of infrastructure, costs of living, climate, and social problems they were like different countries.  And I feel bad for anyone visiting San Francisco because it was a dump.


----------



## Pikimon (Dec 5, 2016)

H3LLH4MM3R666 said:


> Most of my roommates have been black, but only the white ones had drug problems and stole from me.
> 
> I've lived in four separate states and in terms of infrastructure, costs of living, climate, and social problems they were like different countries.  And I feel bad for anyone visiting San Francisco because it was a dump.



I know its rich coming from me (live in Los Angeles) but San Francisco smelled like urine and there were used needles everywhere. And at the same time everything was $30 for a burger and rent was like 5k a month.

Fuckin' insanity


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Dec 5, 2016)

Pikimon said:


> I know its rich coming from me (live in Los Angeles) but San Francisco smelled like urine and there were used needles everywhere. And at the same time everything was $30 for a burger and rent was like 5k a month.
> 
> Fuckin' insanity



And people are acting like California seceding is a bad thing.


----------

